# Ethadrine (whats the story?)



## robbie_boy (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi,

A friend of mine used to be a gym instructor and used to swear by ethadrine before his cardio workouts to give him that extra boost and really keep him going and burning the fat. I am thinking about getting some so i can step up the cardio and get fat burned off b4 my holiday at the start of september!! from what he said it just gives u loadsa energy and you end up getting a great workout!

Does anyone know the side effects if any of taking it? Is it legal? Where can u get it from?? Is it advisable?

Hope someone can help fill in the blanks.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## animalmachine (Jul 20, 2005)

I think he means "ephedrine"


----------



## animalmachine (Jul 20, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ephedra

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ephedrine


----------



## Streetman (Jul 20, 2005)

Was legal, then illegal, now legal again.  Yeah, it gets your metabolism going.  The sturdy that everyone sites is the one where they combined  25 mg ephedrine, 200 mg caffeine, and Asparin; the ECA stack.  If I recal, it showed a 7-10% increase in metabolic rate.  So if your resting metabolic rate is normally 2000 cal, it would become 2140-2200 with the "stack".  

Is it for real?  I have and do still take it on occasion.  Yeah, you'll feel it.  You won't have to wonder if it's working.  Jack around, and overdo it and you won't have to worry about sleeping for a while either.


----------



## robbie_boy (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah thats what i meant!!! I wasnt sure how it was spelt. So no bad side affects or anything then??? 

I need to step up my cardio and lose a bit of fat round my waist and chest so i think i might try some out. 

Thanks for the advice

Rob


----------



## kraziplaya (Jul 22, 2005)

ephedrine is a wonderful stimulant...i have been using it off and on for 6 years (current batch i have is awesome) ... it does have some sides..nothing serious imo.... u could get the jitters, fast heartbeat, loss of appetite, feel a high of sorts, elevated blood pressure... its great preworkout..definately helps keep you going when doing cardio.. i was in md last week and found ephedrine in a gas station....u can order it online too... got some european ephedrine currently..nice and strong


----------



## crazy_enough (Jul 22, 2005)

EC stack is very decent, with minimal sides...But taken for a long time without breaks, it reeks havoc on ur CNS...


Also, at first, u may consider buying 8mg caps, so u can adjust and tweak the dose, coz as minimal as the sides are, (shakes, lack of sleep, anxiety, loss of appetite and nausea)they can still be a freaking pain , so give yourself time to find the dose that suits u best!


----------

